# Setting the baseline



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G19 is going to get a Ghost Evo Elite kit installed tomorrow evening if all goes well. I met my friend Jim at his range today and along with getting a few drills in, I shot a few strings with the G19 to see if the new trigger kit helps my accuracy. The gun shot 4" to 5" 15 shot slow fire groups at 15 yards today which is darned good for me. Once I get the new parts in and tested I will report back on it. I'm hoping for a smooth 4.5 to 5 pound trigger when it's done.

GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In my inexpert opinion, that's about as well as a 'casual' shooter usually ever does. On the other hand, a person who has very good fundamentals and practices once or twice a week can easily do that at 25 yards. A really good shooter will consistently shoot around 3" at 25 yards, in my experience. Then, there are people like me, who are past their prime with regard to eyesight and arm, hand, and leg strength, who will shoot about like that on an average day, but better on a really good day. Don't get me wrong - there are lots of guys older than I who are still great shooters, but they practice more and stay in better shape, and they have fired tens of thousands of rounds to get to that level in the first place.

One thing I do know for sure. If you can practice enough to squeeze that 15 yard group down a little more, your accuracy at any lesser distance will be great.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Ghost Evo Elite 3.5 trigger kit arrived today. I took my time studying the job a bit before starting. To start out I concentrated on fitting the trigger control tab. Its 

purpose is to limit overtravel of the trigger after the striker hits the primer. I went slow and careful with the removal of a few thousandths off the tab then reassembling the

gun to see if it would function. This part is tiresome since if the striker doesn't function then you have to take out the striker to get the slide back off. After about five

attempts it worked so then I could take off just a smidge more since I could still feel resistance from the trigger control tab. At this point The only things that I had

changed was the connector and I put in the six pound trigger spring. I dry fired it a few times and the difference was night and day. I then installed the six pound (heavier)

firing pin spring and it feels better yet.

The reduced power safety plunger spring and the 4 pound firing pin spring are NOT going to be installed since for one there have been concerns raised about a lazy 

trigger reset using them, which can cause the trigger lever safety to not work consistently. The second reason I won't install them is that this trigger is perfect as is.

The pull is a smooth steady 5 pounds with a crisp release and a short solid reset. I have dry fired it a couple of hundred times and can't find a fault with it. I can't wait to get to the 

range with it!:smt023

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm surprised you went with heavier striker spring. If you had kept the OEM unit, you could have reduced the trigger pull weight a little more... unless that was not to be in the cards. A five pound trigger on a Glock is quite acceptable and fine for defense work in my opinion.

I have a gen4 G22 that has some of my usual mods done to it and it has the shortest stage one trigger travel of any Glock I have. It's deceiving. My gen4 G19 has one of the best triggers of my Glocks for carry and range work. But I am having a time of it with that gun and me getting in sync at the range. Crazy because my gen4 G23 is configured nearly the same and I shoot that one very well. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm surprised you went with heavier striker spring. If you had kept the OEM unit, you could have reduced the trigger pull weight a little more... unless that was not to be in the cards. A five pound trigger on a Glock is quite acceptable and fine for defense work in my opinion.
> 
> I have a gen4 G22 that has some of my usual mods done to it and it has the shortest stage one trigger travel of any Glock I have. It's deceiving. My gen4 G19 has one of the best triggers of my Glocks for carry and range work. But I am having a time of it with that gun and me getting in sync at the range. Crazy because my gen4 G23 is configured nearly the same and I shoot that one very well. Makes no sense to me.


Thanks for the reply! I really wasn't sure what the spring weight was on the OEM Glock striker spring, or the advantages of staying with the stock spring. I was trying to err

on the safe side. My friend has an accurate trigger scale so I can compare them tomorrow. Either way, this gun has improved a lot from having the Ghost parts installed.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a Lyman Digitial trigger scale (Lyman Trigger Pull Gage Electronic Digital 0 to 12 lb) to check my modifications work as I go.

When I start to mod a Glock, I usually don't just jump in and do everything right up front at once. I take my time and do a piece at a time then take measurements to see what that mod returns. This has served me well over the years with my Glocks.

Now for some reason, I am having a problem with me and my gne4 G19 getting together and delivering acceptable accuracy at the range. It's slowly getting there but not where I want it to be by any stretch. And I don't understand this to save my life.

I'll be interested to see how your new trigger works for you on the range.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I finally found a little time to try out the new Ghost Evo today. I do believe that it is the best $44 that I've spent in a very long time. Today I had it configured with the

six pound trigger spring, six pound striker spring, and the low power safety plunger spring. I mention that because when I have the time to do a serious comparison using

different combinations this set up may change slightly.

I started out with five shot slow fire strings at fifteen yards. My first group was just over three inches and if you through out the "flyer" it was closer to two inches. The

group was narrower horizontally than the vertical measurement. My subsequent groups improved a bit with my best at two and a half inches. 

I shot a few double taps and was not disappointed. I was able to keep the two holes within two or three inches most of the time.

My overall impression is that with the "Trigger Control Tab" eliminating most of the overtravel and the improved geometry of the angle on the connector the trigger is at 

least 100% better than the OEM Glock trigger. I still haven't sorted out my preferences as to the various springs, but I will ASAP. I had no failures of any type today, but

the range session was only about fifty rounds so no conclusions on that for a while.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was asked to help my friend out with some heavy work on his range today. He suggested that i bring along a couple of handguns to shoot after we get done with the work. I grabbed my G19 and my SR22 as well as some work gloves and ammo. We set some 36" diameter by 16" slabs of hard maple as backstops for pistols. the idea being that all of the bullets are contained and not polluting mother earth any more than necessary. The job was done in a short amount of time with good results and we moved on to the fun stuff.

First out of the case was my new SR22. The gun shot flawlessly for over 200 rounds. The trigger is pretty decent for the most part and the gun is really surprisingly accurate. I was able to do double taps that were right on the money. Rapid fire strings were equally impressive. I love the gun.

Next I took out the recently upgraded G19. The gun was printing in a ragged hole at 7 yards. At 15 yards the groups opened up a bit, but trying to shoot a 10 ring on a silhouette target is a bit vague. I think that will improve with some shoot-n-see type targets.

All in all had fun and can't wait for Thursday evening to do it again.

GW


----------

